# ***OFFICIAL*** Fedor Emelianenko vs Fabricio Werdum Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Fedor Emelianenko taking on Fabrcio Werdum in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Fedor is gonna tear straight through Werdum.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

If Machida hasn't already fought this year, this would have been the Highlight so far. 

I am excited like a little boy 

here's the weight in vid, if you haven't seen it yet!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I love how Werdum can't even hold Fedor's gaze after the weigh-in and he keeps nervously looking away at the camera. Not a great sign for where he is mentally I'd think.



Also that's the lightest Fedor has ever weighed in. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think Werdum enjoys himself right now. I believe what he said in the press conference.

But didn't know that this was the lightest Fedor. Thanks for the toss up :thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Every time I see fedor without a shirt on I just cant get over how much he looks like a middle aged fat guy. That just so happens to have killed the shit out of top 10 heavyweight fighters for the past 10+ years across 30 some odd fights.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

xeberus said:


> Every time I see fedor without a shirt on I just cant get over how much he looks like a middle aged fat guy. That just so happens to have killed the shit out of top 10 heavyweight fighters for the past 10+ years across 30 some odd fights.


He's living proof that people with my build can be successful. That's why I somewhat like Roy Nelson, also.


----------



## kneetothehead (Jun 12, 2010)

Fedor by TKO rd. 1


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

If rogers can make it to round 2, Werdum can.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

xeberus said:


> Every time I see fedor without a shirt on I just cant get over how much he looks like a middle aged fat guy. That just so happens to have killed the shit out of top 10 heavyweight fighters for the past 10+ years across 30 some odd fights.


Same here and I always have to send a you-tube link to friends when I tell them he is a beast. Honestly though I think he would be better off with a more modern strength and condition routine. He's probably the most complete (skill-set and mentality) fighter in MMA so he obviously trains a ton, but there is always room for improvement.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

If Fedor loses and Brock wins next week, do we see a new #1 ranked HW?


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> If Fedor loses and Brock wins next week, do we see a new #1 ranked HW?


We already see that, Fedor is not #1. At least IMO, he has not proven anything in his last few fights.


----------



## kneetothehead (Jun 12, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> If Fedor loses and Brock wins next week, do we see a new #1 ranked HW?


Yes, but it would be Carwin winning next week.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

And now the fight I tuned in for.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> And now the fight I tuned in for.


Same here. Le needs to stop talking and we should get on with it.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> And now the fight I tuned in for.


x2

WTH. A commercial? Just get to the fight already.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Lets make this a high level grappling match boys! With these two guys that would be brilliant.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Blitzz said:


> x2
> 
> WTH. A commercial? Just get to the fight already.


Now we gotta have a prefight show too lol


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

If werdum KOs fedor im going to cry.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> Now we gotta have a prefight show too lol


OMG! Why can't we just see this, they should show Werdum getting KTFO'd... if they could.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

fedor looked sloppy in that promo


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

That crazy mofo Fedor might go for a takedown right away.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

God I hate SF.....I always am so hyped for an event, then it starts....

And I'm like why the **** am I doing this to myself...I need to just Tivo it and fast forward to the Fedor fights.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Fedor wearing his Tapout, I mean Clinch Gear shirt LOL.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

xeberus said:


> If werdum KOs fedor im going to cry.


I would laugh all night and all day tomorrow...


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol Shamrock... Something about how quick Fedor moves for a large guy. Fedor could fight at 205 no problem...


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

brett rogers left some marks on fedor lol

his nose is jacked up..


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> Fedor wearing his Tapout, I mean Clinch Gear shirt LOL.


If he was wearing tapout, I would be laughing so freaking hard right now!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> God I hate SF.....I always am so hyped for an event, then it starts....
> 
> And I'm like why the **** am I doing this to myself...I need to just Tivo it and fast forward to the Fedor fights.


I feel the same way man. It is often properly compared to being a kid and hating WCW because it could so easily be so, so much better but no one there has a clue.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

LiteGladiator said:


> If he was wearing tapout, I would be laughing so freaking hard right now!


If Channing Tatum was wearing TapOut I would laugh harder...

Wait... he was lmao


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> I would laugh all night and all day tomorrow...


So will I.....Werdum will dance out and throw a straight right, KO win... I will literally laugh so hard I cry.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Fedor....


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Intermission said:


> If Channing Tatum was wearing TapOut I would laugh harder...
> 
> Wait... he was lmao


BAHAHAHA! I love all the CT jokes we can make now!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't even explain how bad I want Werdum to win.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I can't even explain how bad I want Werdum to win.


I think everyone should turn their webcams on and then if Werdum beats Fedor, we can post all the reactions on a channel on YouTube and become millionaires off all the views.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oh My [email protected]@[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!
*'HOLY [email protected]@@[email protected]!#[email protected][email protected][email protected]!*


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Omfg Did That Really Just Happen


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy ****


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit. 








Holy shit.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dana White will quit going after Fedor now LOL.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

*wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow*


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Holy sheet haha, Werdum did it!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahaha

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Thus the legend of Fedor was vanquished, and all were thankfull.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAH!


****. YES!


Oh I can die happy.


Also, Guess who just won 2 mil in vbookie B)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

rofl copter


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

yikes


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

What! What!what!whatdusgfiuhiuh!iughivf [email protected]!iugiu!giugiu!g


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH BEST P4P IN THE WORLD CAUGHT IN A TRIANGLE IN THE FIRST MINUTE.........cue excuses.......

Again

OH MY SWEET JESUS [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

What the ****!? The first time I bet on Fedor, and the mother fucker loses!?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

TOXIC? Whur you at buddy?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

holy shit did the legend of Fedor just get crushed in 30 seconds. On top of that, how stupid was he to just stick his head in there.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol Wooooow.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

FABDOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!​

Holy shit- I really can't believe it!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Hooooly fuckin shiiiiitttttt


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

unFUCKING REAL....Overeem looked angry he wanted to end the Fedor legend.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy ****!!!!!!! Are the fedor nut buggers going to say he was past his prime or sheer luck from werdum? Get ready for the MMA world to blow up!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I argued before a real elite grappler is Fedor's worst match up but holy f***ing shit!!!!!!


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeessssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SerJ said:


> Holy ****!!!!!!! Are the fedor nut buggers going to say he was past his prime or sheer luck from werdum? Get ready for the MMA world to blow up!!


Yes....


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I just came.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish you could visibly see Sherdog. If Fedor loses that would be like watching an Anarchic apocalypse.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow epic win. I guess Anderson Silva and GSP are p4p best now???


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I should have bet more on Werdum damn it.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> What the ****!? The first time I bet on Fedor, and the mother fucker loses!?


x2. Still havent recovered from BJ losing...

Shits funny. Fedor's stock has just plummeted.


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

Wish i had more than 50 credits to put on that fight >.< but DAMN! that was nice.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

!!!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> What the ****!? The first time I bet on Fedor, and the mother fucker loses!?


LOL! Same thing happened to me when I bet all my vbookie points on GSP when he first fought Matt Serra.

Damn, I still can't believe it. Congrats to Werdum for doing the impossible.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I had this sinking feeling for Fedor... which is why I bet Werdum this time :confused05:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm waiting to see how many times I'm going to read the word _fluke_ in the next week.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's what I was saying earlier. Werdum is absolutely no joke on the ground, and all who were throwing him to the side were crazy.

It was bound to happen someday, no man stays undefeated forever, and no one can stay #1 forever, either.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Holy Shit.....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm waiting to see how many times I'm going to read the word _fluke_ in the next week.


Over under of 113,860.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

SerJ said:


> Holy ****!!!!!!! Are the fedor nut buggers going to say he was past his prime or sheer luck from werdum? Get ready for the MMA world to blow up!!


A lot of us in the real world aren't that surprised, he lost to top level competition, end of story.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Serves Fedor fans right, this is what happens when you look past a fighter. This significantly decreases Fedor's stock. I can't believe the"best p4p fighter int eh world" got caught in a silly triangle choke that could have easily been avoided if he just...pulled his arm away. He got overly confident, he didn't even drop him he slipped.

HAHAHA naner naner nan-ner ....nan....ner


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I love this so much! All the Fedor fans can crawl back into their little holes. I told you he did not look good in his last performances. Haha!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn...


----------



## SuperC420 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow..wish I was in the room with Dana White watching that..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> That's what I was saying earlier. Werdum is absolutely no joke on the ground, and all who were throwing him to the side were crazy.
> 
> It was bound to happen someday, no man stays undefeated forever, and no one can stay #1 forever, either.


 
Actually you were saying Fedor would win.....


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

That sucks. That really sucks. Wow. Speechless. The MMA world will erupt.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sure the Fedor nuthuggers still think he would beat Brock or Carwin.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> I'm waiting to see how many times I'm going to read the word _fluke_ in the next week.


Its not a fluke you can't give a grappler of that level an opportunity because they don't give you the room to get your limb, head etc back that a lesser grappler would.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> Wow epic win. I guess Anderson Silva and GSP are p4p best now???


Have been for a while now...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That's why you don't follow a world class BJJ grappler to the ground.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Exposed! Long Live Fraudor! Ahahahhahahab! Suck It Nuthuggers!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> Actually you were saying Fedor would win.....


Yeah, I thought Fedor would win. However, in all the "werdum sucks" debates, I kept saying that no one should count Werdum out, and he's a very legit HW that poses extreme problems for anyone, even Fedor, on the ground.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of Fedor, but everyone loses eventually.

Was it a fluke that a BJJ world champion like Werdum submitted him? No way. He had that shit locked in tight. 

Fedor is still one of the best in the world, one loss doesn't make an elite fighter a washed up fighter.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

> Fedor got raped via triangle in the first round.


This was from Wikipedia. HAHA!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So now M1 has nothing to use as leverage to keep him out the UFC. He pretty much has to go in order to prove he's still great imo.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont think Fedor fans are going anywhere...either way that was an over commitment and Fedor got caught in something silly...^^^^THIS IS TRUE^^^^


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Actually you were saying Fedor would win.....


I would like to point out that I at least said I thought Werdum would be able to pull off the upset. I lacked confidence in it though despite really thinking it was gonna happen due to the fact there are always the Fedor haters. I think its funny as hell though that this is the first time in forever than even the Fedor haters thought he would win.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So now M1 has nothing to use as leverage to keep him out the UFC. He pretty much has to go in order to prove he's still great imo.


Fedor has another fight in SF and will simply find the best alternative to the UFC when that contract expires. His commitment to M1 is too strong to concede to the UFC


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Man, that was a ******* awesome triangle, good stuff Werdum.

Sad for Fedor however, but holy shit he almost had the armbar earlier to.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Sherdog is getting crushed right now.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I would like to point out that I at least said I thought Werdum would be able to pull off the upset. I lacked confidence in it though despite really thinking it was gonna happen due to the fact there are always the Fedor haters. I think its funny as hell though that this is the first time in forever than even the Fedor haters thought he would win.


Yeah, that's what I was saying in all the Werdum sucks threads, is that Werdum is a very legit HW and poses a great deal of problems to anyone on the ground, even Fedor.

I had Fedor winning, but never doubted Werdum's amazing ground game and his ability to sub anyone, even Fedor.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I would like to point out that I at least said I thought Werdum would be able to pull off the upset. I lacked confidence in it though despite really thinking it was gonna happen due to the fact there are always the Fedor haters. I think its funny as hell though that this is the first time in forever than even the Fedor haters thought he would win.


 
I was'nt talking to you....and your not yapping after the fact...:thumbsup:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Dana White is opening a champagne right now...He is gonna have a field day.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I would like to point out that I at least said I thought Werdum would be able to pull off the upset. I lacked confidence in it though despite really thinking it was gonna happen due to the fact there are always the Fedor haters. I think its funny as hell though that this is the first time in forever than even the Fedor haters thought he would win.


I was there with you Toxic and everyone told us we were crazy when we said going to the ground with Werdum was asking for trouble...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> So now M1 has nothing to use as leverage to keep him out the UFC. He pretty much has to go in order to prove he's still great imo.


I wouldn't be surprised to see him retire. IMO, he now has a good reason to be scared of the UFC HW division. He was just smashed by a guy that got cut from the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FRAUDOR fought the best and only legit fighter hes fought in 6 years and got OWNED! Cocky bastard mustve overestimated himself from knocking out bums like Rogers! HAHAHHA


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

The Russian Mob bet on Werdum and made Fedor lose... 


:sarcastic12:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

He got caught...it's really that simple....it's bad though...too focused on the striking...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

The mystique is over.
M-1 is fucked, and I'm _loving_ it.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Fedor was very stupid to rush in there head first. He should know better. But this fight is going to prove how fickle MMA fans are. So many people are about to jump off of Fedor's nuts for the first and only time someone has beaten him. One fight proves nothing, only that hes mortal


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd be very curious to see how Fedor would approach a rematch with Werdum. But frankly, Werdum should fight Overeem for the title. I'm just not sure that SF would want to have Fedor's last remaining fight be against anyone other than those two fighters.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought Fedor would demolish him, man was I wrong...watching a few of Werdum's last few fights, I thought that he forgot what BJJ was.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

One of the craziest things I have seen in MMA in a long time.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> FRAUDOR fought the best and only legit fighter hes fought in 6 years and got OWNED! Cocky bastard mustve overestimated himself from knocking out bums like Rogers! HAHAHHA


pretty much,

Lesnar, Overeem, Carwin, Dos Santos would all crush him. He's just not fighting the best, he fought Crocop and Nog and that's about it that helps his name.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see him retire. IMO, he now has a good reason to be scared of the UFC HW division. He was just smashed by a guy that got cut from the UFC.


:thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> He got caught...it's really that simple....it's bad though...too focused on the striking...


He wanted to show Brett Rogers just got lucky and he wanted to end the fight quickly. The problem is you NEVER go to the ground with a guy that good off his back.


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> FRAUDOR fought the best and only legit fighter hes fought in 6 years and got OWNED! Cocky bastard mustve overestimated himself from knocking out bums like Rogers! HAHAHHA


There is so much fail in this post, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

WhiteWolf said:


> The mystique is over.
> M-1 is fucked, and I'm _loving_ it.


lol, mma fans are so ******* stupid.

----

Werdum did what he planned, and grapple fucked Fedor. Tough loss, but he should be back.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> I was there with you Toxic and everyone told us we were crazy when we said going to the ground with Werdum was asking for trouble...


See the way Werdum was going for the arm and the triangle at the same time, that is the difference between a real elite grappler and a guy like Nog.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Well, what can you do?

He went to the ground with a guy like Werdum, took a chance like he always does and it bit him in the ass.

Never go to the ground with a guy like that.

Sucks though, I was hoping he'd retire undefeated instead of with a loss.

Good job to Werdum, he's the man.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't care if you're fighting the best BJJ guy in the history of the world, there is no reason why a high level MMA fighter should be getting caught in a triangle anymore.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, now we know that Fedor will keep fighting. He won't retire on that not by any means.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Well, what can you do?
> 
> He went to the ground with a guy like Werdum, took a chance like he always does and it bit him in the ass.
> 
> ...


lolwut?


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

DropKick said:


> I don't care if you're fighting the best BJJ guy in the history of the world, there is no reason why a high level MMA fighter should be getting caught in a triangle anymore.


You don't know about mma then.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Fedor was very stupid to rush in there head first. He should know better. But this fight is going to prove how fickle MMA fans are. So many people are about to jump off of Fedor's nuts for the first and only time someone has beaten him. One fight proves nothing, only that he's mortal.


Exactly. This really doesn't mean much, and may only make him more dangerous. Hopefully it helps get him to the UFC, as well.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

WhiteWolf said:


> The mystique is over.
> M-1 is fucked, and I'm _loving_ it.


Well, not only did this completely stir up the rankings, but as you said, the biggest plus is someone shutting M-1 the **** up.


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

Dana's reaction



Hah just like the Mayhem/Shields brawl.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

This is for all those people who criticize fighter's for not 'going for it' and staying in their elements. This is what happens.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

It's safe to say that this is the biggest upset in MMA history.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

luckbox said:


> There is so much fail in this post, I don't even know where to begin.


Too bad your hero got OWNED.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Iuanes said:


> This is for all those people who criticize fighter's for not 'going for it' and staying in their elements. This is what happens.


QFT x 100


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

rabakill said:


> pretty much,
> 
> Lesnar, Overeem, Carwin, Dos Santos would all crush him. He's just not fighting the best, he fought Crocop and Nog and that's about it that helps his name.


No offense but this is utter crap- Lesnar can't sub his mom and only Overeem has a sub game in the ones you brought up. None of those fighters poses the threat that Werdum did on the ground and especially off his back. If you think they would all "crush" Fedor after watching a fight that translates zero to what those fighters could do with their skill set is laughable.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> lolwut?


99% of the MMA world had him undefeated before this fight, so.. not sure what you're confused about.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

LiteGladiator said:


> Well, now we know that Fedor will keep fighting. He won't retire on that not by any means.


i was thinkin that too, who knows might even spark a little fire in him


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

The emperor is dead.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

CFT_Ian said:


> Dana's reaction
> 
> 
> 
> Hah just like the Mayhem/Shields brawl.


I was waiting for that lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

People need to lay off Fedor he has dominated for years, stylistically I always thought an elite grappler was a bad match up but people need to realize there is not a grappler near Werdums level in the UFC HW division hell Maia is the only guy on the level in the UFC in terms of pure grappling. I think Werdum would have a lot of success in the UFC now with all the wrestlers who would look to take him down.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Just saw danas reaction on twitter I lol'd.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

DropKick said:


> I don't care if you're fighting the best BJJ guy in the history of the world, there is no reason why a high level MMA fighter should be getting caught in a triangle anymore.


You're serious? Werdum IS the best BJJ guy in the world in a way. He's the current >99KG ADCC champion. The ADCC is the PREMIER no gi grappling tournament in the world. You don't win that by being anything but the best on the floor. Werdum is a technical master on the floor. Fedor didn't get caught in a triangle, FaDoom PUT HIM IN IT. That's Pure, 100% skill, no luck about it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> 99% of the MMA world had him undefeated before this fight, so.. not sure what you're confused about.


But that is because they ignore the official result when they don't like it but accept when its blatantly the wrong one when he fought Arona. (oddly enough the last elite grappler he fought)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

So what...everyone thinks that Fedor is done now??? LoL...this is even more a reason we could see him in the UFC...all credit to Werdum but it isn't like Fedor sucks now......although many will run and let their colors show.....fans today gone tomorrow....typical...:thumbsdown:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> The emperor is dead.


Lose one fight and the gross hyperbole rears its' obvious head.


----------



## Lock Bresnar (Nov 16, 2009)

I love seeing people post how they were right and bash on Fedor fans. SUCK IT NUT HUGGERS!!!!!!! :thumbsup: raise01:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Walker said:


> Lose one fight and the gross hyperbole rears its' obvious head.


 
Thank you.....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dana's reaction is classic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> You're serious? Werdum IS the best BJJ guy in the world in a way. He's the current >99KG ADCC champion. The ADCC is the PREMIER no gi grappling tournament in the world. You don't win that by being anything but the best on the floor. Werdum is a technical master on the floor. Fedor didn't get caught in a triangle, FaDoom PUT HIM IN IT. That's Pure, 100% skill, no luck about it.


This, an elite grappler does not look for one thing, Werdum went for the arm and the triangle, Fedor defended the arm and gave up the choke, if he would have defended the choke Werdum would have taken the arm. That is because Werdum is a bad mother f****er on the ground not because of anything Fedor did.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> 99% of the MMA world had him undefeated before this fight, so.. not sure what you're confused about.


Undefeated = No Losses

32-1 = Has a Loss

Hence the confusion.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> This is for all those people who criticize fighter's for not 'going for it' and staying in their elements. This is what happens.


Fedor isn't primarily a striker wtf are you talking about.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> But that is because they ignore the official result when they don't like it but accept when its blatantly the wrong one when he fought Arona. (oddly enough the last elite grappler he fought)


You could say that about any fighter, though. No one adds an extra loss to Bispings record for Hamil.

Fedor was cut with an illegal elbow and that ended the fight, it wasn't a bad call from judges or whatever, it was an actual illegal blow and was beat by a cut, something that can happen at random to anyone.

It is what it is.

Anywho, there's actually a wave of relief now that he's lost in a real, non illegal way. 

I'm disappointed, but also feel like the stress of wondering "is he going to lose" is gone.

Always a Fedor fan.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> Lose one fight and the gross hyperbole rears its' obvious head.


What about the gross hyperbole of "Fedor is the God of MMA!"
And "Fedor by anything he wants!"

No....not at all. THis fight proved it. Shut up. Fraudor lost because he fought a top 10 guy that wasn't shit like Rogers or Sylvia, or washed up like AA. Nog was 6 years ago guys. Fraudor was overrated period. Hopefully he retires now.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This, an elite grappler does not look for one thing, Werdum went for the arm and the triangle, Fedor defended the arm and gave up the choke, if he would have defended the choke Werdum would have taken the arm. That is because Werdum is a bad mother f****er on the ground not because of anything Fedor did.


This man speaks the truth. FaDoom knows his shit. Like I said, beautiful display of technical mastery on the floor. Fedor may be good on the ground, but he's definitely not in league with guys who win ADCC. Arona was an ADCC champ as well, no?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Thank you.....


Says the Machida fan....haha sorry CC I had to.


----------



## Neolistic (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fedor wins even in losing*


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> What about the gross hyperbole of "Fedor is the God of MMA!"
> And "Fedor by anything he wants!"
> 
> No....not at all. THis fight proved it. Shut up. Fraudor lost because he fought a top 10 guy that wasn't shit like Rogers or Sylvia, or washed up like AA. Nog was 6 years ago guys. Fraudor was overrated period. Hopefully he retires now.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> People need to lay off Fedor he has dominated for years, stylistically I always thought an elite grappler was a bad match up but people need to realize there is not a grappler near Werdums level in the UFC HW division hell Maia is the only guy on the level in the UFC in terms of pure grappling. I think Werdum would have a lot of success in the UFC now with all the wrestlers who would look to take him down.


As I said before, this fight is going to prove how fickle and foolish MMA fans are. The guy dominates people for a decade, always shows up to fight, never disrespects his opponents, and he gets one loss to a mistake and now all of the sudden hes done and was never a good fighter? Its pathetic. Anderson Silva has more losses. GSP has been beaten soundly twice. BJ just lost his title to ******* Edgar. The undefeated Lyoto Machida just got walked through and destroyed by Rua who was choked out by Forrest. Everyone loses.

And by mistake I mean going in their balls out with your head exposed against a sick grappler. Werdum is no joke


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> What about the gross hyperbole of "Fedor is the God of MMA!"
> And "Fedor by anything he wants!"
> 
> No....not at all. THis fight proved it. Shut up. Fraudor lost because he fought a top 10 guy that wasn't shit like Rogers or Sylvia, or washed up like AA. Nog was 6 years ago guys. Fraudor was overrated period. Hopefully he retires now.


How about he lost because he fought a type of fighter he hadn't really fought before, he beat strikers, wrestlers etc. But he never fought a top level grappler and tonight he fought arguably the best in the HW division.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

lol fedors' wikipedia is getting raped, each time i refresh the page theres more online comedic geniuses at work. :confused02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> You could say that about any fighter, though. No one adds an extra loss to Bispings record for Hamil.
> 
> Fedor was cut with an illegal elbow and that ended the fight, it wasn't a bad call from judges or whatever, it was an actual illegal blow and was beat by a cut, something that can happen at random to anyone.
> 
> ...


First, I do add it to Bisping's lol.


Second, wrong about his loss. He was cut with an illegal blow, technically won by DQ but could not continue in the tournament he was fighting in so they gave him a technical loss.

Either way, he deserves a loss on his record. Arona beat him soundly.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Probably had it set up before the fight and now they can not switch it ha ha.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> People need to lay off Fedor he has dominated for years, stylistically I always thought an elite grappler was a bad match up but people need to realize there is not a grappler near Werdums level in the UFC HW division hell Maia is the only guy on the level in the UFC in terms of pure grappling. I think Werdum would have a lot of success in the UFC now with all the wrestlers who would look to take him down.


No, he would get handled. He can't take Cain or Carwin down and they would **** his face off standing and Brock would just smother his hips like he did to Mir. JDS already beat the **** out of him. Hell, Mir probably beats him because his standup is so much better and he wouldn't be an easy guy to sub even for Werdum.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol u russian are crazy but its true.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

osmium said:


> Fedor isn't primarily a striker wtf are you talking about.


Ok, but what, he doesn't have an extreme advantage against Werdum standing up???

I should have said 'relative strength' instead of 'element'. The point remains. Stick to what your better at than your opponent in any given situation. This why GSP and Silva don't get caught in stupid shit anymore.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Fedor losing really isn't that bad, but all the haters crawling out of their shells and disrespecting the greatest heavyweight of all time is sad to watch.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> What about the gross hyperbole of "Fedor is the God of MMA!"
> And "Fedor by anything he wants!"
> 
> No....not at all. THis fight proved it. Shut up. Fraudor lost because he fought a top 10 guy that wasn't shit like Rogers or Sylvia, or washed up like AA. Nog was 6 years ago guys. Fraudor was overrated period. Hopefully he retires now.


Okay champ then whos the best? Anderson who has been triangled and flying scissor heel hooked before. Who couldn't finish Cote, Leites or Maia? 

No one goes undefeated.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

mohammadmoofty said:


> lol fedors' wikipedia is getting raped, each time i refresh the page theres more online comedic geniuses at work. :confused02:


lol yes it is. I saw someone put a loss to Chuck Norris and right now it says the fight was a No Contest due to Luck inside of Carelessness


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

luckbox said:


> Fedor losing really isn't that bad, but all the haters crawling out of their shells and disrespecting the greatest heavyweight of all time is sad to watch.


Everyone loses when GSP loss to serra we had a lot of people OMG GSP is overrated.. People lose. Fedor got caught it happens but he will be back and ready to kill whoever SF has haha


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Funny that Werdum submitted Fedor's brother the same way back in 2006 and it took only 2 minutes longer.

Fedor needed a kick in the behind, though.

So, will Werdum be back in the UFC now?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> What about the gross hyperbole of "Fedor is the God of MMA!"
> And "Fedor by anything he wants!"
> 
> No....not at all. THis fight proved it. Shut up. Fraudor lost because he fought a top 10 guy that wasn't shit like Rogers or Sylvia, or washed up like AA. Nog was 6 years ago guys. Fraudor was overrated period. Hopefully he retires now.


Fans like you are comical at best- try looking to see that I was a person who posted that I thought Werdum actually had a shot in this fight and not the crap "Fedor is God bullshit". 

If you actually think Fedor was a fraud then I can only laugh at you. Have fun my friend.


----------



## Greite (Apr 8, 2007)

Does this mean that we can call Werdum the Emelianenko killer?
Granted, there is not as many of them running around as Gracies, but he's the only one to beat them both.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

osmium said:


> No, he would get handled. He can't take Cain or Carwin down and they would **** his face off standing and Brock would just smother his hips like he did to Mir. JDS already beat the **** out of him. Hell*, Mir probably beats him because his standup is so much better and he wouldn't be an easy guy to sub even for Werdum*.



I wouldn't bet on that Mir has said he rolls with Robert Drysdale who submits him often in training as a way to improve.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

mohammadmoofty said:


> lol fedors' wikipedia is getting raped, each time i refresh the page theres more online comedic geniuses at work. :confused02:


Gems like this one:


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Fedor losing really isn't that bad, but all the haters crawling out of their shells and disrespecting the greatest heavyweight of all time is sad to watch.


Its just like in real life. The extremists on either side are the worst.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Ok, but what, he doesn't have an extreme advantage against Werdum standing up???
> 
> I should have said 'relative strength' instead of 'element'. The point remains. Stick to what your better at than your opponent in any given situation. This why GSP and Silva don't get caught in stupid shit anymore.


IF that were true Anderson Silva would have taken Cote down. Anderson may be the better technical striker but the safer route for Anderson would have been to go for the sub.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Another poster on another forum had an interesting perspective on the fight. Fedor's mistake was very amateurish and he certainly is better than that. It's almost as if Fedor had gotten too full of his own hype and somehow believed he'd just roll through Werdum. He also looked way more amped up prefight than usual.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

luckbox said:


> Fedor losing really isn't that bad, but all the haters crawling out of their shells and disrespecting the greatest heavyweight of all time is sad to watch.


I've been saying he's overated and ducking top competition for well over a year now, this is nothing new for me. It's not disrespectful, it's the truth. No one he's fought since CC has been decent competition IMO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So is Lesnar the #1 HW if he beats Carwin at 116?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Toxic said:


> IF that were true Anderson Silva would have taken Cote down. Anderson may be the better technical striker but the safer route for Anderson would have been to go for the sub.


When does Silva ever take people down other than reversals?

You understand my point surely. Silva is comfortable most standing, even though though that is also Cote's strength. Silva was tentative the whole fight, he never 'went for it', and he won.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I wouldn't bet on that Mir has said he rolls with Robert Drysdale who submits him often in training as a way to improve.


Yeah I wouldn't bet on Mir winning I don't see Mir following him to the ground and getting tooled though like Fedor was. Werdum would have to eat strikes and get a takedown for that opportunity. Which could very well happen since even though Werdum doesn't have great takedowns Mir has awful TDD. 

This isn't directed at you Toxic but other people in this thread need to stop with saying he got caught. He got tooled there was not luck or desperation in that submission. The same thing happens if he follows Werdum to the ground when he isn't rocked badly 9 times out of 10.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I've been saying he's overated and ducking top competition for well over a year now, this is nothing new for me. *It's not disrespectful, it's the truth*. No one he's fought since CC has been decent competition IMO.


No it's not. He himself didn't duck anyone. 
On a side note, very few fighters would have been as classy as he was after his loss tonight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> No it's not. He himself didn't duck anyone.
> On a side note, very few fighters would have been as classy as he was after his loss tonight.


True, i cant name a single fighter who responded with a proverb.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> No it's not. He himself didn't duck anyone.
> On a side note, very few fighters would have been as classy as he was after his loss tonight.


He completely ducked Overeem.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> No it's not. He himself didn't duck anyone.
> On a side note, very few fighters would have been as classy as he was after his loss tonight.


You can believe what you want dude, but if the UFC was really offering him huge figures, that much exposure AND he could promote M-1, even going as far as to give him a damn ring post, he's ducking people.


Classy part is true though.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> *Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Fedor Emelianenko taking on Fabrcio Werdum in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


I'm just glad that FEDOR lost to such a classy guy, rather than an A-hole like Lesnar or Mir, I just hope somehow now, it makes bargaining a bit easier and we get to see the Fedor-Lesnar, or other top UFC guys as his crappy M1 managers will have less of a hold over promotions, just love to see him vs Lesnar, Velasquez,Mir/Carwin even Overeem if all else fails still shellshocked he got caught in a sub, but even the best have to lose sometime I guess, see already Dana's started to talk shit, just waiting for Brock now,lol.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I was very surprised he followed Werdum to the ground like that without more respect for Werdum's ground game. 

First, the punches didn't look like they landed so much as they knocked Werdum off balance. Next, if you _did_ happen to hurt him, but know he's only dangerous off the ground, why not let him stand up and do it again? Finally, because you know he's extremely dangerous off his back, why are you staying completely off balance throwing hammerfists? Get into a dominant position, then feed him sandwiches.

All in all, I love Fedor and the fact is, everybody loses in MMA. Everybody. That being said, I do think his fighting lower tier guys has hurt him. He hasn't kept sharp against the best of the best in years.

Congratulations to Werdum though - He did what he had to. Yesterday I voted for Werdum in this thread (Had a feeling), but then betted on Fedor in vBookie. Bad move on me!


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> You can believe what you want dude, but if the UFC was really offering him huge figures, that much exposure AND he could promote M-1, even going as far as to give him a damn ring post, he's ducking people.
> 
> 
> Classy part is true though.


Not even the fighters believe he ducks anyone, Tra. You have no proof whatsoever of that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> You can believe what you want dude, but if the UFC was really offering him huge figures, that much exposure AND he could promote M-1, even going as far as to give him a damn ring post, he's ducking people.
> 
> 
> Classy part is true though.


All true, all this M1 is ducking people, Fedor wants to fight them is bullshit. If Fedor wanted to fight the top guys he would, M1 is Fedor and Fedor is M1.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I've been saying he's overated and ducking top competition for well over a year now, this is nothing new for me. It's not disrespectful, it's the truth. No one he's fought since CC has been decent competition IMO.


Lies, a mod would never say such things. It's one of the rules, all mods must unyielding support Fedor and his opponents. :laugh:

But yeah, I agree, the best fighter he's fought since CC has been AA. And that fight is questionable considering AA's current state. Brett Rogers is absolutely terrible though, that was the biggest sham since Houston Alexander. Have you seen his early fights? He fights nothing but fat truckers with their shirts on.

Fedor should've won this fight though, he looked too amped up.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

punchbag said:


> I'm just glad that FEDOR lost to such a classy guy, rather than an A-hole like Lesnar or Mir, I just hope somehow now, it makes bargaining a bit easier and we get to see the Fedor-Lesnar, or other top UFC guys as his crappy M1 managers will have less of a hold over promotions, just love to see him vs Lesnar, Velasquez,Mir/Carwin even Overeem if all else fails still shellshocked he got caught in a sub, but even the best have to lose sometime I guess, see already Dana's started to talk shit, just waiting for Brock now,lol.


I hate to say it, but I don't really want to see Fedor in the UFC anymore. Seeing him lose makes me sad and I think he'd lose against the top UFC HW's.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

All the nuthuggers who were saying how great Fedor was because he'd never been beaten, now backtracking saying "everyone gets beaten" "Werdum is a world class grappler" - This is what alot of us have been saying for a long time, and you guys all spat your dummy's out and continued to hype Fedor into some superhuman that he's not. He's a fighter. Thats all. Only now that he's lost youre accepting it. Prior to that you had him as a god.

You guys all had your fun hating on the Fedor haters, now you gotta put up with the guys making fun of you. What is it they say?. . . "what goes around comes around?"


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> Not even the fighters believe he ducks anyone, Tra. You have no proof whatsoever of that.


Aside from teh evidence of what was said he was offered and the basics of human psychology, no I don't, but you don't have any proof otherwise, either. I'd be willing to bend more to the side of science though. No person in their right mind would not take a contract for 3 mil a fight and the opportunity to promote his business on the biggest stage of what his business is. It would be like a small business refusing to sell their product to Wal-Mart for 4x it's normal price with the promise of signs in the store pointing toward the business.



TLC said:


> Lies, a mod would never say such things. It's one of the rules, all mods must unyielding support Fedor and his opponents. :laugh:
> 
> But yeah, I agree, the best fighter he's fought since CC has been AA. And that fight is questionable considering AA's current state. Brett Rogers is absolutely terrible though, that was the biggest sham since Houston Alexander. Have you seen his early fights? He fights nothing but fat truckers with their shirts on.
> 
> Fedor should've won this fight though, he looked too amped up.


I noticed that, too. Most of us are unbiased though, and they just though Fedor was (is) just really the best MMArtist in the world? I know quite a few people did and still do, including some mods, and it's nothing against them because he's STILL up there for sure. But I think it undisputed that both GSP and Anderson rank above him now.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Biggest upset in 10 years...I see 467 viewing...WOW!*

...I'm eating crow like 90% of everyone else. Well, its official...The biggest upset in MMA History. It was bound to happen sometime. Nobody is perfect. Fedor haters orgy now. After Fedor clipped Werdum and knocked him down, trying to finish him there proved wrong. All Fedor had to do is just stand Werdum back up after he knocked him down. then he probably would have gotten a KO. No excuses- 90% of the vote was wrong as well. Amazing odds. Now, pretty much for the first time we will get to see* how Fedor actually comes back from a clear loss.* Wow! The hardest hard pill to swallow. Fedor clapped the victory speech. I didn't expect anything less. Will this loss be the beginning of the end or will Fedor rebound and become the king again? High drama. I was wrong about Cung Le as well. His finishing spinning hip kick right to Smith's liver was like art in motion. Le's striking was tight & crisp. The straight left was finding a home. Jan Finney has some serious heart. I think the fight should have been stopped earlier but Jan was taking a nasty beating. I think Finney & Carano would be a good fight. Cyborg is what I called in the beginning "lil' Wandy". She is going to dominate for a while. A final word about Fedor...Will he come back to the throne or will this 1st loss be the end? He has one more fight on his contract. Very interesting...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I'm eating crow like 90% of everyone else. Well, its official...The biggest upset in MMA History. It was bound to happen sometime. Nobody is perfect. Fedor haters orgy now. After Fedor clipped Werdum and knocked him down, trying to finish him there proved wrong. All Fedor had to do is just stand Werdum back up after he knocked him down. then he probably would have gotten a KO. No excuses- 90% of the vote was wrong as well. Amazing odds. Now, pretty much for the first time we will get to see* how Fedor actually comes back from a clear loss.* Wow! The hardest hard pill to swallow. Fedor clapped the victory speech. I didn't expect anything less. Will this loss be the beginning of the end or will Fedor rebound and become the king again? High drama. I was wrong about Cung Le as well. His finishing spinning hip kick right to Smith's liver was like art in motion. Le's striking was tight & crisp. The straight left was finding a home. Jan Finney has some serious heart. I think the fight should have been stopped earlier but Jan was taking a nasty beating. I think Finney & Carano would be a good fight. Cyborg is what I called he in the beginning "lil' Wandy". She is going to dominate for a while. A final word about Fedor...Will he come back to the throne or will this 1st loss be the end? He has one more fight on his contract. Very interesting...


Fedor didn't knock Werdum down. Remember Leites vs Silva? How Silva would throw a punch and Leites would fall over and try to bait him into his guard? Exactly what Werdum did. He just did it a thousand times better.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

osmium said:


> He completely ducked Overeem.


Well, that was more of his managers, they didn't want him to lose so they said he couldn't fight without the drug testing, didn't stop him in PRIDE!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I had a strange feeling about Werdum. I think that video from Wand really pumped him up mentally. He wasn't scared at all, believed in himself, was very relaxed and just was poised to pull it off. Fedor was overly anxious, but that's how he usually fights even against Nog or other grapplers. Unfortunately Werdum is a 2x ABDCC champ I believe. Can't believe he got the hold that quickly.

Memorable win for Werdum. Don't know why the UFC cut him, but I'm sure Werdum would rank that win as an equivalent to a championship belt.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone know if they gave him the WaMMA belt? If not then the WAMMA belt somehow means less now than it ever has.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

How is this the biggest upset in MMA history? Because Fedor was incredibly overrated and Werdum was incredibly underrated? It should have been common knowledge that Werdum was leagues ahead of Fedor on the ground and a submission was bound to happen.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Fedor didn't knock Werdum down. Remember Leites vs Silva? How Silva would throw a punch and Leites would fall over and try to bait him into his guard? Exactly what Werdum did. He just did it a thousand times better.


...Fedor landed a short right uppercut with glancing left & right hooks. Werdum's head was straight up when he went down and he did bait Fedor right into that triangle. That is correct. Nice catch. I was relating to Fedor not getting baited to the ground and back up for the stand up...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Fedor landed a short right uppercut with glancing left & right hooks. Werdum's head was straight up when he went down and he did bait Fedor right into that triangle. That is correct. Nice catch. I was relating to Fedor not getting baited to the ground and back up for the stand up...


He didn't have time to man. After he got baited he though Werdum was really hurt and tried to go ape shit on him. By the time he realized he wasn't rocked he was already getting his arm torn off.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Now that Fedor has finally lost, anyone that hates on him, doesn't respect him for who he is or what he's done for the sport of MMA in general, would be COMPLETELY unfair. What's true is true...


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

M1 Globals stock just tapped out


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I should of checked the odds before this fight. I had thought about betting on Werdum because I had a funny feeling he would win and figured the odds would be good. I didn't because I wasn't basing that guess on anything. Oh well I probably would of only bet virtual credits anyways since I'm not a betting man.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

Get owned all of those people who i said would look silly when Werdum won. Everyone that was so all about fedor to the point they had to insault everyone that said Fabricio had a chance. I was so stoked when he won, i marched all over my friends house hitting stuff with excitement. WERDUM!!! That being said, Fedor was cool about it all...good guy.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> He didn't have time to man. After he got baited he though Werdum was really hurt and tried to go ape shit on him. By the time he realized he wasn't rocked he was already getting his arm torn off.


...No kidding he was baited. Playing possum is also pretending to be hurt. No disputing that. A guy can play possum, make you think he's hurt, go in for the kill and you can get caught. Simple as that...


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Now that it's happened, can't say Im not annoyed with all this Fedor overrated business. Sure, he WAS overrated, but only by his ridculous legion of extreme nuthuggers. He's one of the best HWs ever still. No kidding, the ridiculous idea that Fedor was unbeatable, and that he could outwrestler Lesnar, outgrapple Werdum, outsrike JDS and all that other nonsense was overrating Fedor. But it needs perspective, Fedor is still priobably a better fighter than Werdum.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

*Werdum and bjj*

Thought it was cool that Werdum solely used bjj to beat someone considered to be the best in the world when a lot of people are starting to say bjj is on it's way out of mma. Thoughts?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> Now that it's happened, can't say Im not annoyed with all this Fedor overrated business. Sure, he WAS overrated, but only by his ridculous legion of extreme nuthuggers. He's one of the best HWs ever still. No kidding, the ridiculous idea that Fedor was unbeatable, and that he could outwrestler Lesnar, outgrapple Werdum, outsrike JDS and all that other nonsense was overrating Fedor. But it needs perspective, Fedor is still priobably a better fighter than Werdum.


I am annoyed by the sudden rush of people who predicted Werdum. Believe me I was on the wagon and it was a pretty quite and somber train before the fight and yet now I can't move an inch and strangely enough they all swear they have been here all along. See the poll at the top of this thread? I am 1 of 2.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

BJJ is on its way out?????? 

Who ever said that is dumb. 



As for Werdum he played it masterfully. Faked being hurt, and Fedor just about jumped right into that triangle. His head even turned a different color when it was locked in.......


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, just heard the news. 

As a Fedor critic, let me just get this off my chest with as much gentleness and respect as I can muster. The guy ducked the best competition and his plan backfired. If he would have gone to the UFC and taken his beating like a man (like Nog and Crocop) I would have have great respect for him. And for certain he would have lost in the UFC probably 2 years ago. All great fighters meet that fate. But he chose the low road. He doesn't deserve a UFC contract now. May M1 (i.e. Fedor/M1) rest in peace. I think Dana should consider taking Werdum back, though. But not for an immediate title shot. He needs to show he can get past the gate keepers. 

Fedor's legacy is that he was a great champion for a season, and then became a ducker to protect his record. Not an unforgivable sin, but it should have never happened. It's a shame. 

Much blame goes to mma orgs like sherdog who let their emotions get the best of them. They've have been propping him up for years, and dubiously propping up the rankings of the cans he's been fighting. Fedor was the greatest at one time. There's no question there. He should have gone out like Liddell, Crocop, Nog. (edit: I'll strike that last part in keeping with my opening comment)


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I am annoyed by the sudden rush of people who predicted Werdum. Believe me I was on the wagon and it was a pretty quite and somber train before the fight and yet now I can't move an inch and strangely enough they all swear they have been here all along. See the poll at the top of this thread? I am 1 of 2.


I'm 2 of 2 then. 

As has been said by me, I like Fedor and think he's great, but I think there are factors at play that people think he can magically overcome. Size is one of those.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> BJJ is on its way out??????
> 
> Who ever said that is dumb.
> 
> ...


Yea, he obv wanted the fight to be on the ground, but he didnt fake getting hurt, at least I highly doubt that, he got rocked.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You have to put Fedor's "greatness" in perspective. Is he one of if not the greatest HWs ever. Of course he is. However the HW division was trash for the most part until recently. Even before it got good Nog and CroCop(his best wins) weren't exactly dominating it outside of Pride where they fought mostly cans and LHWs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> I'm 2 of 2 then.
> 
> As has been said by me, I like Fedor and think he's great, but I think there are factors at play that people think he can magically overcome. Size is one of those.


I just always thought an elite level grappler would be a huge problem for Fedor. Back when Affliction was scrambling to find an opponent for Fedor after Barnette failed his piss test I was the only guy really excited at the prospect of Monson/Fedor.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, Fedor. Unfortunately, it happened in Strikeforce. Now, I'm joining those who think that Emelianenko better stay away from UFC's TOP fighters. If Fedor gets there, he won't have a pretty time of it.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Yea, he obv wanted the fight to be on the ground, but he didnt fake getting hurt, at least I highly doubt that, he got rocked.


Werdum was definitely rocked, no doubt there, went down composed himself brilliantly and caught a great fighter in a great sub.
I got to be one of FEDOR's biggest fans but WERDUM used great technique and am glad that FEDOR's 1st genuine loss came to such a classy guy.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

posted in the wrong thread. delete this?


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I am annoyed by the sudden rush of people who predicted Werdum. Believe me I was on the wagon and it was a pretty quite and somber train before the fight and yet now I can't move an inch and strangely enough they all swear they have been here all along. See the poll at the top of this thread? I am 1 of 2.


How did you see the fight playing out? Certainly not like this...


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i keep posting in another thread, but it shows up here! sorry


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TLC said:


> How did you see the fight playing out? Certainly not like this...


No way in hell did I see it going like this, I damn near pissed myself. I thought Werdum would be hesitant to avoid the knockdown, Werdum would attempt to close the distance go for some TD's but when they failed I thought he would pull guard and then look to sweep.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Anyone else catch when Werdum stepped on Fedor's nuts right after he won? Not that I was looking there, just something that caught my eye... adding insult to injury there.


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

--- men ! month´s waited for about 2 mins of a fight ! but what ever , i like fedor and it could be a great experience for him caused by a submission not a knockout in the fight ! he did a little mistake , he was to confident that werdum wasnt able to fight back after his striking , and tryed to hit him to aggressive ( finish move in my oppinion ) ! so he did get in a possition on the ground where he never was with noguiera that so long , but before the werdum fight , fedor said that werdum has a likely same groundgame like nougeira ! would he had handle the fight like in pride times vs. nougeira before , he would have win !


----------



## molmike (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fiotor vs, Wernchan !*

--- men ! month´s waited for about 2 mins of a fight ! but what ever , i like fedor and it could be a great experience for him caused by a submission not a knockout in the fight ! he did a little mistake , he was to confident that werdum wasnt able to fight back after his striking , and tryed to hit him to aggressive ( finish move in my oppinion ) ! so he did get in a possition on the ground where he never was with noguiera that so long , but before the werdum fight , fedor said that werdum has a likely same groundgame like nougeira ! would he had handle the fight like in pride times vs. nougeira before , he would have win !


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

The Top 25 Forum has needed an update for a while, but now it needs an overhaul.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I found it odd that after Werdum almost caught Fedor in a sub the first time, that Fedor stayed in there and then was really caught the second time.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. Was expecting to wake up this morning, check MMA-Core to see the video of Fedor knocking Werdum out in the 1st round, and when I saw the length of the video I was sure that was going to happen. Fedor looked very good standing at the start of the fight, and when he landed and knocked Werdum down I thought it was definitely over, but man did Werdum do well. To have that amount of composure after being knocked down and to pull out 2 sub attempts with a rampaging Fedor trying to smash your face in is seriously impressive. Fedor was incredibly sloppy though, to leave himself exposed to the submissions like that was so poor on his part. I don't think it has anything to do with motivation or lack of training, just that he got sloppy and Werdum was good enough to capitalise. Fantastic comeback from Werdum, his stock has risen immeasurably but could that be the end for Fedor?


----------



## atm1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Fedor Interview After Werdum Fight *spoilers**

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx8kfrd2IWk&feature=youtu.be&a

Interesting video.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Could this big teddybear get anymore humble?

Hopefully Fedor will be back with a vengeance... and without Vadim Finklestein.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing but respect for Fedor.
Although he lost, he aknowledged his defeat as being part of the game.
I saw a lot of hate and negative attitudine towards him, and he doesn't deserve this. Not by far.
Big respect from me.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

I told my brother i think Werdum could submit him. I was right. I didn't think he would actually submit him but i thought he could. Still a complete surprise. A very good surprise at that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The internet is a tad too alive with 'intelligent' fans running away at the fingers about how the legend of Fedor is no more, but that simply goes to show just how fickle MMA fans can be at times. Some seem to forget that even the mighty Anderson Silva has four losses to his name, and that GSP's knockout loss to Matt Serra isn't as far gone in history as we'd perhaps like it to be. Is the mystique of Fedor somewhat tarnished? Undoubtedly so. Is his legend dead or his pound for pound status now questionable? A bit more difficult to assert given the man's record still weighs in his favour. As goes the old saying in MMA: No one stays undefeated forever. Now we know this holds true more than ever. But look at how fighters like Silva and St. Pierre have bounced back from devastating, unpredictable losses. To even question Fedor and his career/legacy at this point is severely jumping the gun, especially when he clearly fell to the slightest of human errors. Fedor will be better judged by his next performance, more so than falling victim to a swiftly applied submission hold, something we've ironically enough seen happen to both GSP and Anderson Silva. Needless to say, those men made the best of a bad situation. 

All the respect in the world to Fabricio. He maintained his composure and was lightening quick with his transitions. Though short, it was an absolutely impressive performance. This is going to raise his stock substantially.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah I'm still shocked watching that fight last night, I know Fedor would lose eventually but just not to Werdum. Probably the only way he could have won was the way he did with the triangle.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wow and right after M1 got that shiny new contract........this sucks, i was so sure that fedor would get the tko........there goes the greatest sure thing you will ever see in MMA. damn you werdum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

lol - "Dropkick" mad.

Bro keep neg repin' me, I really could care less.

*Jives*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Gems like this one:


LOL....I bet Fedor's family is tied up being held hostage by M-1 until he wins again.....you know they know how to motivate Fedor....


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I still love Fedor as a fighter and consider him to be probably the best MMA fighter of our era. We all knew that the loss was coming. He's still amazing and you cannot take anything away from him.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Gotta admit - page 4-7 of this thread is a pretty funny read  I was as shocked as anybody, if only I had the balls to put something on Werdoom :/


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> I still love Fedor as a fighter and consider him to be probably the best MMA fighter of our era. We all knew that the loss was coming. He's still amazing and you cannot take anything away from him.


Undoubtedly. He's probably the best fighter to ever fight in MMA. Only thing is that he's no longer (and hasn't been for a bit) the current greatest fighter in the world. 

Someone else's sig says it on here, The title "Greatest In the World" isn't a static title, it must me constantly proven.

Is Fedor still the Greatest of all Time (thus far)? I believe so. At his peak he was beating the best fighters on the planet and making them look silly doing it. But I don't think he could stay on top with the new breed.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Bets on how many years to another new era of evolution in MMA? its always happening, and its part of what makes the sport so great.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm actually kind of shocked he tapped, I thought for sure Fedor would go to sleep trying to get out before he tapped.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Weird fight....*

Strange fight...first thing that was strange was that Fedor never really hit Werdum with anything enough to knock him down that I saw- it looked like Werdum "pulled guard" without actually being in a clinch, ie he just sort of fell back on his butt.

The next thing that was really strange was Fedor getting caught in a triangle choke? Looked like he gave Werdum the triangle - a blue belt in jiu jitsu knows it's a no-no to have one arm in and one arm out of the guard.

Maybe it is what it is but it was a weird fight. :confused02:


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

Fedor knocked werdum down with 3 solid punches. He dominated the stand up.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Fedor Emelianenko Apologizes for Loss*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/27/following-loss-fedor-emelianenko-explains-that-hes-an-ordinar/



> Fedor Emelianenko met with the press immediately following his first professional MMA loss since December 2000. Emelianenko explained what was going through his mind when Fabricio Werdum was locking in his triangle choke and how he felt following the first submission loss of his career.
> 
> "The Last Emperor" also apologized to his fans for the loss and talked about his future.
> 
> Watch highlights of the press conference below.


 
Click link to watch video....:thumbsup:


Sounds like a defeated man that has really sucked his whole career, and certainly never should have been regarded as the top HW in the world....:sarcastic12: He will be right back and even more focused.....scary!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Despite Loss, Fedor Emelianenko Still Greatest MMA Heavyweight Ever*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/...emelianenko-still-greatest-mma-heavyweight-e/




> There have been bigger upsets in the short history of mixed martial arts, even ones that left a bigger shockwave. It was just that this seemed like it would never happen. That Fedor Emelianenko would never bow to the superiority of another fighter on a given night.
> 
> Sadly yet predictably, in this world of 24-hour news cycles, instant analysis and social media, the backlash against Fedor and the devaluing of his stunning run of success was immediate.
> 
> ...


 
Great read....I totally believe Fedor will be back!!!

Thoughts???:confused02:


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Fedor is the #1 HW of all time and Big Nog is second at this time. And it isnt a close second. 

Fedor was overaggressive last night and paid for it. It happens to the best. 



Lots of people will shit on him for losing to a guy that the UFC got rid of but Werdum is a ******* beast, just look at his wins. 

I was wrong about Werdum and I wish others would admit that too as some still think he is a can because he isnt in the UFC. The UFC hype brainwashes us all at times.........


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Agree with more or less everything except Big Nog's being the second best HW _at this time_. How does being knocked out by Frank Mir and Cain Velasquez warrant second place honours? Anyway, Fedor will bounce back. Of this I have very little doubt. I don't want to get too far into it, as I've said the same thing over and over today, but sometimes it takes a loss to do away with complacency. It was the best thing to ever happen to Anderson and GSP, and I suspect it'll do wonders for a man like Fedor, who is almost unarguably still the top HW fighting today (this coming from a big UFC fan... gasp... we must not all be biased and brainwashed Dana White nuthuggers!!).


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

thanks mate.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Big Nog has more wins vs ranked oppenents than Fedor therefore #2.

And I mean #2 all time not as of today.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

themmadude said:


> Fedor knocked werdum down with 3 solid punches. He dominated the stand up.


For all of the thirty seconds they were standing.......there was a grand total of four standing strikes thrown. Werdum threw a single leg kick and then Fedor caught him and fell into his guard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotcha.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

it's been said on these forums time and time again about good fighters when they lose that the next opponent will be in a world of hurt. I'd have to say that this time, I really, REALLY feel sorry for the next person he fights. Fedor has shown me something after this loss and that's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING PHASES HIM!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would wager that right now you will get no arguement with that...but in about 3 years someone in the UFC HW division will have a legitimate claim to that title. That is unless somehow everyone beats each other!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Still greatest HW of all time, so far.
Nog second.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor will always be the best HW of all time, and as of right now, is the greatest MMA fighter of all time.

His legacy you cannot deny. He lost, after 10 years. Think about that for a moment, I mean really.

I love Fedor, he's an amazing fighter and an amazing human being.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

*Werdum, interesting fact*

Fedor is the 3rd russian Werdum has won via triangle choke, first being Roman Zentsov and second Aleksander Emelianenko, do you think this is just a coincedance or what? 

Also the fact Fedor has lost has made such a big difference to the whole MMA scene, never before has a loss made such a difference to a whole sport, gotta give Fedor credit for that.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Really excited to see who the man of a 1000 faces fights next... But as always, I am impressed with how he carries himself, such a down to earth guy... And as the above poster stated, somebody's gonna get a whoppin'


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Fedor will always be the best HW of all time, and as of right now, is the greatest MMA fighter of all time.
> 
> His legacy you cannot deny. He lost, after 10 years. Think about that for a moment, I mean really.
> 
> I love Fedor, he's an amazing fighter and an amazing human being.


I'm sorry but you can't say someone will always be the best of all time!

If someone came along and put together a 25-0 record with dominating wins over Brock, cain, mir, nog, Dos santos, carwin, overeem, Werdum, Arlovski, Fedor, Barnett and couture i think it would be fair to put him up there!

It's like saying in 1970 Pele will always be the best footballer of all time...and then 15 years later a guy called Maradona comes along!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> It's like saying in 1970 Pele will always be the best footballer of all time...and then 15 years later a guy called Maradona comes along!


Off topic: Pele is still better.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, I think it's just a coincidence, dear God 

And BTW, another Fedor thread, seriously? 

No hate, just a lot of Fedor threads 

EDIT: It got merged, sorry...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

So Fedor lost...!!!
It happened and that's that.
He will take some time off and study his mistake and come back better.
Losses are part of the sport also and they help form a person/fighter, more than wins do. Fedor said it himself: "This loss was necessary for me, I never wanted to be a God'"

I like his interview from Strikeforce.com
No comment needed. Just telling the truth.


> "The one who doesn’t fall never stands up, It happened that people made me an idol. But everybody loses. I’m just a human being. And if it’s God’s will next fight, I’ll win.... At the very beginning of the round, I hit him and I wanted to finish as soon as possible, at that moment, I made a mistake. I would like to have a rematch with Fabricio if he was to agree. I’d love to do that.... There were several moments when I could escape, but I relied on myself too much and that’s why I paid for it. At the very moment when I had to escape, I stopped, and that moment was used for Fabricio to lock it on. I’m really very sorry and it’s a pity that I disappointed people who believe in me and trusted in me, but everything in this life happens for some reason. If God decided this is what should happen, then it’s the best thing for this very time."


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

What is there to talk about? all other topics are boring in comparison.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> It's like saying in 1970 Pele will always be the best soccer player of all time...and then 15 years later a guy called Maradona comes along!


also off topic, im such a troll.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

How about he is the most dominant fighter in MMA history?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> I'm sorry but you can't say someone will always be the best of all time!
> 
> If someone came along and put together a 25-0 record with dominating wins over Brock, cain, mir, nog, Dos santos, carwin, overeem, Werdum, Arlovski, Fedor, Barnett and couture i think it would be fair to put him up there!
> 
> It's like saying in 1970 Pele will always be the best footballer of all time...and then 15 years later a guy called Maradona comes along!


Yeah, at the off chance someone shows up and goes 25-0, beats Brock, Mir, Carwin, Fedor, JDS, Cain, Overeem, Werdum, Barnett, Nog, he would be the best.

However, the chance of that happening is extremely, extremely slim.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Why would someone need to do that when Fedor's record isn't half that impressive? Beating the best of the worst division by far makes you emperor of the mountain of garbage. Anyone who has a prolonged reign as UFC HW champion going into the future automatically becomes better than Fedor historically because he won't be fighting cans, LHWs, and mediocre HWs nonstop he will be facing legitimate highly skills athletes basically every time out.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Yeah, at the off chance someone shows up and goes 25-0, beats Brock, Mir, Carwin, Fedor, JDS, Cain, Overeem, Werdum, Barnett, Nog, he would be the best.
> 
> However, the chance of that happening is extremely, extremely slim.


Fedor did not beat every relevant HW not even when he was in Pride. He may have beaten the relevant HW's in the promotion he was with (besides Barnett)but there were a handful of guys like Vitor Belfort, Ricco Rodriguez and Randy Couture running around in the UFC that were top HW's that Fedor never fought. To be honest I think that about the time Fedor beat Nog in Pride Ricco would have taken him. Ricco was a monster at the time (pre drug crash and burn) and Fedor hadn't fully hit his stride yet.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Like most everyone else, I figured Fedor would smash Werdum (I suppose he did in their first exchange), and that Coker was loading us up with a modest, but noticeable does of pre-fight hype claiming he would not be surprised by a Werdum "W."

It's strange, but it seems like Fedor fell victim to impatience, making a "rookie mistake" strangely reminiscent of Lesnar's first fight in the UFC against Mir. I expected better and more from the last emperor.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Fedor did not beat every relevant HW not even when he was in Pride. He may have beaten the relevant HW's in the promotion he was with (besides Barnett)but there were a handful of guys like Vitor Belfort, Ricco Rodriguez and Randy Couture running around in the UFC that were top HW's that Fedor never fought. To be honest I think that about the time Fedor beat Nog in Pride Ricco would have taken him. Ricco was a monster at the time (pre drug crash and burn) and Fedor hadn't fully hit his stride yet.


I never knew Vitor fought at HW. I always thought he was a LHW. Interesting if true.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Fedor Talks about Lost to Werdum*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx8kfrd2IWk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

Glad he is the same humble and honest person in defeat that he is after a win, shows a lot of character IMO.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> I never knew Vitor fought at HW. I always thought he was a LHW. Interesting if true.


Vitor started out at HW then went to LHW, he did go back briefly to HW in 2006 before eventually dropping to MW.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Vitor started out at HW then went to LHW, he did go back briefly to HW in 2006 before eventually dropping to MW.


Yeah, after you posted that I went back and watched Vitor's old fights. I'm normally pretty good at MMA trivia, but am the victim of having my knowledge thrown off by highlight videos. I haven't watched the actual fights in so long, but rather just watched highlights of his old fights, so the timeline and weight classes were all off.

Anyways, that's why I stick to these forums. Good, knowledgeable posters.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Werdum, interesting fact
> Fedor is the 3rd russian Werdum has won via triangle choke, first being Roman Zentsov and second Aleksander Emelianenko, do you think this is just a coincedance or what?
> 
> Also the fact Fedor has lost has made such a big difference to the whole MMA scene, never before has a loss made such a difference to a whole sport, gotta give Fedor credit for that.


Unfortunately for Werdum, another russian, Kharitonov, wasn't caught in this kind of submission. Otherwise, it would be very funny, "I beat russians via triangle choke". Kharitovon is now with SF, so Werdum should go after him and avenge his loss by "triangle choking" him


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Fedor might have lost last night, but there is one thing he will never lose.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fedor might have lost last night, but there is one thing he will never lose.


What?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fedor might have lost last night, but there is one thing he will never lose.


His belly?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Fedor might have lost last night, but there is one thing he will never lose.


 
10 yrs going undefeated, perhaps regarded as the best MMA fighter of all time is a start....there are more but Im sure some people will chime in with them...:dunno:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> His belly?


Now that was funny :happy01:


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Gracie Breakdown of Fedor vs. Werdum- Mechanics of How he lost*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

*How Werdum Submitted Fedor*

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Film-Room-How-Werdum-Submitted-Fedor-2530

From the man himself, Werdum breaks down the submission on film.

If someone can embed this or tell me how it would be nice, I can only figure out youtube videos.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Film-Room-How-Werdum-Submitted-Fedor-2530
> 
> From the man himself, Werdum breaks down the submission on film.
> 
> If someone can embed this or tell me how it would be nice, I can only figure out youtube videos.


I think when Werdum realised the position he was in, he was like: "WTF!! Is this true?! Am i dreaming?! Can this realy be happening?! Aaaahhhhh...squeeeeeeeeeeze!!!"
He was squeezing like his life depend it on it.
Can'r blame him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

limba said:


> I think when Werdum realised the position he was in, he was like: "WTF!! Is this true?! Am i dreaming?! Can this realy be happening?! Aaaahhhhh...squeeeeeeeeeeze!!!"
> He was squeezing like his life depend it on it.
> Can'r blame him.


Wouldn't you? hahaha


----------

